# TNET 1130 Wireless Adapter Card



## maxima191 (May 4, 2011)

:wave:I bought 2 of these from Tiger Direct in 2007 but install disk wasn't included.
Part# 505131300x0

WL541C is also on the back.

I'd love to use the card does anyone know where I can download the drivers or purchase an install disk.
I have read that these are a troublesome adapter to find info:4-dontkno

Please Help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

For XP? Try this link.


----------

